
How to Prevent Coding “Heroes” from Destroying the Team - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/thoughts-on-software-development-heroes-5ec656c2e31a
======
rubyfan
The hatred the normals have for standout talent or the individual willing to
put in extra effort is always astonishing to me.

While the no assholes rule should reign supreme, organizations need to realize
there are linchpins holding stuff together. "Work smarter" is a familiar
refrain from management types that don't understand or appreciate the work at
hand.

When you've got a hero, thank him or her and figure out what they are holding
together and then fix it. Then fix the next thing they hold together, and
thank them along the way for doing the stuff no one else can/will.

~~~
fagnerbrack
The extra effort usually hides a bigger issue. One should be able to do their
job in their time, if they can't, then that means there's something wrong that
needs to be fixed.

The whole idea of working smarter is to be able to do your job efficiently in
order to use the rest of the time for other things, even if that also involves
coding (e.g. open-source)

